# De Ruaw Sablon



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

The hottest name in pigeons today? Is this the next wave of hot family of birds coming to the U.S.?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I don't think he will be that big of a wave, might just get washed a shore. I think its more like an ice cream shop has the flavor of the month. JMO
Dave


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Funny is that the bird that helped put De Rauw Sablon on the map is "Freddy". The bird was raised by Freddy Vandenheede. This cross put them on the map. The Sablons are lond distance birds. The cross did well for them. In my opinion Vandenheede has the better birds for what we fly. The longer middle distances. As far as futurities go. Do agree that they are the flavor of the month. You will see the names cycle through. Vandendevelde lost a bit of steam lately, but these birds are still winning. Koopmans are hot but loosing a bit of luster. I think the guys in the US chase names too much. Should be chasing good birds. There are good and bad from all of them.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Sorry that is Vandenebelle not what every I put down. Thinking of the old master Vandevelde when I was posting I guess.


----------



## anil_pigeon (Dec 2, 2010)

These birds seem to be long distance birds - our one loft races are more sprint type 300-350 mile races. I am guessing here (just pure speculation) that these birds may not make it in the 300 mile US money races. 

Secondly, only two merchants that I know (Rhodes and CBS) has them currently in the USA. And there are two other guys (Khan lofts and Nelson Little Reata lofts) that recently bought a few on PIPA - and are trying to sell babies for $2500+ to recoup their investment. Other than that - the USA will never see much of these birds - just look on PIPA - they are all going to Asia.

It is easy to see why PIPA is so successful - the marketing and photos are just too enticing to pass up, plus the line of beauty queens that are representatives for PIPA.


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

I had a pigeon meeting this morning at my house and the guys were talking about big Euro names and big $$$. These were names I never knew, because I don't pay much attention to them. I'd rather be working on my own family. Their names are the ones that matter most to me. I could be cheap, dumb, or just lucky. Who knows?


----------



## longjohnsilver (Aug 12, 2009)

We'll find out in a couple of years. Im sure there's a reason why china is buying all these birds. They must know something we don’t know.


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

If it wasn't for koopmans den dromer no one worldwide would know about them. Also pipa elite center has them that's why they advertise the name de rauw so much they have a loft full of them.....bedabing badaboom. I remember CBS had a grandson of Limoges like 2 yrs ago for sale obviously someone knew about them then because my $600 proxy bid couldnt even get it lol Now everyone wants this blood. They obviously need to be mature to fly well if you have been following that family. So let's just see if one will win a one loft race. Most likely someone will plaster that this blood won it but, obviously not! Another surebet all of a sudden everyone has them lol


----------



## anil_pigeon (Dec 2, 2010)

[MN]eXist^_^ said:


> ..... They obviously need to be mature to fly well if you have been following that family. So let's just see if one will win a one loft race. Most likely someone will plaster that this blood won it but, obviously not! Another surebet all of a sudden everyone has them lol


Exactly! Whether or not they win a US one loft race, they will get the credit for winning one loft races - because the merchant/breeder/buyer need to recoup their investment. And the only way they can do so is by selling brothers/sisters/uncles/aunts/nieces/nephews of the "winners". I predict in2011/2012, the marketing campaigns will be "Koopman x Sablon x Kannibaal x my blood" wins every major one loft race in the USA 2011 races"

The ones that CBS is offereing for $300 is probably a better buy than the Rhodes/Khan lofts/Little reata for $2500? If the $300 ones cannot do it, why should the $2500 be any better? If I really wanted to try these "Rauw Sablons", I'd take a shot at the CBS ones - he got them Belgium direct (not from PIPA or another US mechant or some website) and Rick/Steve has an impeccable reputation - people trust them!


----------

